# Need a head unit with a high RMS



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm building an ice chest stereo, for use when tubing down the river. 

I'd like to keep it simple - battery, head unit, 4 speakers... that's it.

i know a lot of people want to run amplifiers in the ice chest, but i'm going to be strapped for room as it is, so i'd rather get a head unit that can power 4 speakers damn loud. none of this 15W RMS per channel nonsense.

I'm a veteran to the car audio world (look at some of my posts years and years ago in this forum) but lost touch with all the up-to-date brands, etc. so i'm not sure what to get. 

i don't want to spend more than $100 for it - used. i was just going to purchase on ebay. if anyone here has something they're interested in selling that matches my needs/description, let me know.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

also if anyone can suggest some speakers i'm up for that too

i was thinking 2x 6x9s (one in front, one in back) and then a pair of 5.25" or 6.5" components, one on the left one on the right.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-MP3-iPod-Stereo-A...id=p3286.c0.m14

RUN THESE LIL BASTARDS


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

dude, that's an awesome idea...

i still like the idea of a head unit though... that way we can do CDs, the radio, etc.

still, thanks for linking me to that, i didn't know those existed. very cool


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

ARE YOU GOING TO BE USING A 12V BATT?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yes - a 12v optima yellow-top deep cycle


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

wow, why are those things so cheap? just junk I guess


I know I always used pioneer HUs with 22rms. I'm sure theres some higher out there somewhere


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

that's what i'm trying to find


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_i10_-in...a-playback.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Sep 11 2009, 11:59 PM~15053462
> *http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_i10_-in...a-playback.html
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


None of those are over 25W RMS...

(the one that says 50W RMS is a typo, those 17 watts are the RMS rating)



I would go with what Dysfunctional73 said, that's a great solution and a space-saver. Why would you wanna use CD's anyway? You can just rip any CD to your computer and put it on your MP3 player/phone or whatever. And most mp3 players have a radio receiver anyway


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 18 2009, 03:56 AM~15116227
> *None of those are over 25W RMS...
> 
> (the one that says 50W RMS is a typo, those 17 watts are the RMS rating)
> ...


You can hook up a ipod to almost any amp all you need is the wire that goes from headphone jack to rca inputs...


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

just get a deck with usb plug... and get a usb with like 16gb storage and your set.... thats what i got in mines.. best thing ever plus all hidden just wire it to the glove box


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1+Sep 18 2009, 07:46 PM~15118753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I have in my daily too, great shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

can you put drinks and ice in the ice chest too or is it just a stereo?


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Sep 18 2009, 02:24 PM~15121045
> *can you put drinks and ice in the ice chest too or is it just a stereo?
> *


x2


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

go alpine head unit and add the power pack they sale for 130 bucks http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/p...p?model=KTP-445


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Sep 18 2009, 03:24 PM~15121045
> *can you put drinks and ice in the ice chest too or is it just a stereo?
> *


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

finished it.

to answer your questions, no, it can serve as a dry ice box, and you can put your cellphone, wallet, etc. in it, but otherwise its sole purpose is to play music.

we usually strap it next to a REAL ice chest on a tube. the real ice chest carries the beer, the other one plays the music. music and beer on the river - do you really need anything else?  

also the reason it's so small is because certain rivers have limitations on the size of ice chests that can be on the river - 16qt being the limit quite often, so this whole thing fits into a 16qt ice chest. according to my calculations, it should run for 20 hours on 2x 12v 8amp batteries wired in parallel


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

pictures


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Sep 24 2009, 08:12 PM~15178240
> *pictures
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH I WANNA BUY IF YOU CAN STILL KEEP BEER IN IT :cheesy:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

lol i'll sell it to you if you want, but you can't keep beer in it. this thing is strictly just for playing music. there's no room

the head unit, batteries, and speakers take up 75% of the inside of it


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

SO........ BOOMBOX???? WHATS THE POINT.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

...the point is having music while you're floating down a river.


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

got a pic of the inside?


----------

